# Lenia!! (elevated deck)



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I have wanted to do this project for 15 years now!! It consists of creating a deck facing the lake front, out the second story of my home while having a covered storage space for my trailers / boat/ tractors etc..

The finished dimensions are 30' deep x 16' wide and 11' high, the added benefit to the property is it will give an outside stairway + Deck to the second story ( door to the deck from the second story window to be cut in when I sell or decide to rent out the upstairs!!

With one day per week to accomplish this project!! It will take me awhile, will keep you abreast of the progress !!

Day one:

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/16x30x11FoothighleniaDECK001Small.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/16x30x11FoothighleniaDECK005Small.jpg">


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

See, leave it to a tractor guy to figure out a way a carpenter needs one! :furious: Just funning! Looks like a fun project; keep the pics coming. I can just imagine the view from the second floor . . . a beautiful summer evening, a Cuban Sancho Panza Belicosos, four fingers of a 15 year-old single malt scotch (Pinch would do just fine), a scantily-clad babe . . .

It could almost get me to relocate in OK!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

And so it is!! You not only guessed the reason , you got em all right!!!


----------

